# Check Out This Site



## MR .T (Nov 11, 2005)

I found this site it has some good lifts. I wouldn't do the neck stuff though.
I hope I did this right

www.exrx.net


----------



## dump truck (Nov 12, 2005)

Not bad some good reading there


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 14, 2005)

Excellent site. I've seen it before, but it never hurts to remind the old heads and inform the new ones.


----------



## Bizarro (Nov 18, 2005)

I have also come across this site in the past but never really delved into it (probably because the look and feel is a bit dated).  Anyways, there is a ton of good info here and I sorely need to switch up my workout.  Thanks!


----------



## MR .T (Nov 19, 2005)

Yeah it does look a little old school and the guy doing most of the lifts could be in better shape. However I find it to be informative.


----------

